
A Teenager’s Dream: An iPhone App for Free Texting - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/25/a-teens-dream-an-iphone-app-for-free-texting/?ref=technology
======
noelchurchill
Who do you have to know to get your app written up in the nyt?

The key line is _It is the first app from Gogii, a start-up backed by $5.2
million_ meaning they have the funds to hire expensive pr firms and pay for
advertising, to promote an app that is losing lots of money.

